# Security Clearance



## abdul1987

After getting security clearance getting visa still a problem.
4 years back Abu Dhabhi rejected my visa now i got security clearance and planing to resign from current company.
Now after getting Security clearance any problem will come for getting employment visa.

Thanks.

ARK


----------



## tjheart

abdul1987 said:


> After getting security clearance getting visa still a problem.
> 4 years back Abu Dhabhi rejected my visa now i got security clearance and planing to resign from current company.
> Now after getting Security clearance any problem will come for getting employment visa.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ARK


Hi, have you gotten your visa already? How long did you have to wait?


----------



## abdul1987

I already resign from previous company and from last 8 days waiting for my visa . What is ur case and from how much tym u r waiting for visa.


----------



## tjheart

abdul1987 said:


> I already resign from previous company and from last 8 days waiting for my visa . What is ur case and from how much tym u r waiting for visa.


Hello,

So from January you have waited for your Security clearance? Then only 8 days ago they have applied for your visa? I am waiting for my employment visa for a month already.


----------



## abdul1987

You also got ur security clearance. I got my security clearance in feb mid and then I resign from previous company. 10 days back I cancel my previous visa and then apply for new visa. If you don't mind for which company u r waiting?


----------



## kamranhassan2999

*Mr. Kamran Hassan*

I am facing the same case. Company asked me for the Passport, Pictures and attested educational documents for Visa.
They forwarded it to the immigration office in the start of March and still waiting to get the Visa. The PRO team says that there is a security clearance issue and we are still waiting.
Can any one please tell me that how much time is required for the Security clearance as its almost been more than one month.


----------

